# ما هو المبلغ الذي يستحقه المهندس المعماري؟



## MHMD (31 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم أخواني - لقد طرحت موضوعا لا أدري ان كان طرح من قبل أم لا

- هل كل منا يستطيع أن يقدر المبلغ الذي يستحقه عن عمله كمهندس معماري ؟

أريد أن أعرف تقريبا كم يأخذ المهندس نظير عمله وفقا للعوامل التالية:

1- عدد سنين الخبرة
2- التخصص تصميم - رسومات تنفيذية - .......)
3- مكان عمله ( مصر - السعودية - ......)
4 - طريقة الحساب ( بالمشروع - بالساعة - بالشهر - ........)
5- المهارات : ( اوتوكاد - فوتو شوب - ماكس - .........)


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (31 أغسطس 2006)

الموضوع متفاوت جدا.....برجاء تحديد السؤال بشكل اوضح


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (31 أغسطس 2006)

القضية التي تتحدث عنها أخي Mhmd هي مثار خلاف واسع جدا - وانا اتكلم عن مصر - فالاجور فيها تفاوت وسأعطيك خبرتي في هذا المجال:
عندما ارغب في تعيين مهندس في مكتبنا بالقاهرة يكون لدي اختيارين:
1-اما بعمل اعلان في احدي صحف الاعلانات ، بسنوات الخبرة والمهارات المطلوبة واطلب من المتقدم وضع الراتب ، واذا كان في حدود امكاناتنا ان نغطيه فنقوم بالاتفاق معه ، واذا كان له فنعتذر له
2-اختار احد خريجي قسم العمارة من الكلية التي اعمل بها وفي الغالب يكون معروفا لدي واعرف امكانياته ومهاراته ، وادعوه للعمل عارضا عليه الراتب (ويكون متوسط ما تعطيه المكاتب التي تماثلنا حجما ونشاطا) فاذا وافق اتفقنا واذا رفض فله مطلق الحرية.

ولا اخفيك سرا انا اميل للطريقة الثانية حيث انني افضل ان اكون قد تعرفت علي من يعمل معي بشكل اكبر قبل ان تكون هناك علاقة عمل وهو ما قد يساعد كثيرا فيما بعد

وعلي حد علمي فان خارج مصر الوضع مختلف تماما ، أمريكا المعماري يعمل بالساعة وتتحدد قيمة الساعة تبعا لعدد سنوات الخبرة والمهارات والامكانات والتخصص 

واعتقد ان اخواننا من المملكة العربية السعودية والامارات لهم نظام في رواتب المعماريين وكذلك الكويت .....لعل احدهم يفيدنا في ذلك


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (31 أغسطس 2006)

ليس هناك نظام موحد في الاتفاق علي الراتب في اي مكان في المنطقة العربية ....
كله يعتمد علي العرض والطلب ....
وفي النهاية يصل الطرفان الي نقطة اتفاق ...
هناك بعض الاماكن هي التي تضع لنفسها نظام للرواتب وتعرضه علي المتقدم ومن حقه الرفض او الايجاب 
وهناك بعض الاماكن نتيجة الاحتياج تستطيع ان تلبي طلبات المتقدم بالنظر الي مؤهلاته وامكانياته وقدراته ...


----------



## ARCHI-LAB (1 سبتمبر 2006)

سوال كيف يعمل الخرجين اذا كان كل اعلانات تطلب سنوات خبرة ؟؟؟
ارجوا افادتي


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (1 سبتمبر 2006)

هناك من يطلب حديثي التخرج بالاسم....وفي ذلك ميزتان لصاحب العمل ....السعر القليل ...والاستفاده من الطموح


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (1 سبتمبر 2006)

اتفق تماما اخي عاشق حب رسول الله في مسألة الطموح .....فالخريج الجديد يكون لديه من الحماس والطموح ما قد يفوق ذو الخمس سنوات خبرة ، وبالاضافة للطموح تجد عامل أخر وهو قلة المسئوليات مقارنة بذي الخبرة الكبيرة ......ولكني اختلف معك بعض الشئ في السعر.......الخريج الحديث الذي يملك مهارات متعددة قد يتساوي الي حد ما مع ذو الخبرة الذي لا يمتلك تلك المهارات....وفي النهاية هي مسألة عرض وطلب كما ذكرت


----------



## eng.majid (1 سبتمبر 2006)

الرزق على الله المهم اتقان العمل والامانةاولا والتوفيق من الله


----------



## اختار إسم غيره (1) (1 سبتمبر 2006)

في اجتماع نقابة المهندسين اليمنيين تم تحديد اجر المهندس المعماري بحيث لا يقل عن 1000 دولار امريكي شهريا غير بدل الاشراف المباشر على المشاريع


----------



## HARD MAN (1 سبتمبر 2006)

هناك نظام متبع للمهندسين والاستشاريين في البنك الدولي يحدد أن راتب المهندس العادي في اليوم خمسين دولار وبدل السكن والإعاشة 25 دولار لليوم بمجموع 2250 دولار في الشهر أي مايعادل 8437.5 ريال سعودي بينما الاستشاري 75 دولار لليوم وبدل سكن وإعاشة 25 دولار بمجموع 3000 دولار أمريكي في الشهر ومايعادل 11250 ريال سعودي في الشهر. 

هذا طبعا في الدول متدنية دخل الفرد 


تحياتي


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (1 سبتمبر 2006)

1000 دولار امريكي في الشهر - راتب المهندس في اليمن

2250-3000 دولار امريكي متوسط راتب المهندس في معدلات البنك الدولي....

هل يفيدنا اخواننا من الامارات العربية المتحدة وبقية الدول العربية بمتوسط الرواتب المخصصة للمهندسين لديهم؟


----------



## MHMD (4 سبتمبر 2006)

اخواني اشكركم على التفاعل ولكن أتمنى ان يكون هناك مثل قاعدة بيانات للحد الأدنى للمعماري لكل جزئية ( وبالذات في مصر ) مثلما تفضل الأخ Hard Man عن البنك الدولي فمثلا نقول :
- خريج 2006 لايقل عن 500 جنيه
- وكل سنة خبرة لاتقل عن 100 جنيه
- اوتوكاد 100 جنيه
- فوتوشوب 100 جنيه 
- ماكس 100 جنيه
- تصميم 100 جنيه
- رسومات تنفيذية 100 جنيه
- العمل في الخليج ( نضرب في 3 أو 4 )

فمن كانت له كل هذه المهارات يكون أجره هو مجموعها - ومن كانت له بعض هذه المهارات يكون أجره هو مجموعها وهكذا


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (4 سبتمبر 2006)

اعتقد ان الاخ Mhmd قد اصاب تماما فيما قال.....
خريج 2003 مثلا يعمل براتب في حدود 1200-1300 جنيه مصري


----------



## MHMD (4 سبتمبر 2006)

فماذ اذن يكون راتب خريج 1995 خبرة 10 سنوات في العمل في مكتب استشاري كمهندس رسومات تنفيذية وتصميم بالأوتوكاد والفوتوشوب ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (4 سبتمبر 2006)

اعتقد ان 2000-2500 هو الرقم المناسب.....والله اعلم


----------



## ابن البلد (4 سبتمبر 2006)

مع احترامي للجميع , هذه أجور متدنية نسبيا, أكيد أفضل للواحد يفكر يستقل بعد فترة, ويفسح المجال للجيل القادم ليجرب حظه


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (4 سبتمبر 2006)

انا اتفق مع الاخ شبلي تماما في ان الاجور متدنية نسبيا.....ولكن ضع في الاعتبار ايضا ان الاتعاب التي تتقاضها المكاتب ايضا متدنية.....وخاصة ان مهنة التصميم اصبحت غير محصورة علي المعماريين فقط .....المقاول يصمم .....النجار يصمم.....اي انسان آخر يمكنه ان يصمم .....حتي المالك نفسه اصبح مصمما....وبالتالي مع توافر كل هؤلاء المصممين اصبحت اتعاب التصميم مدعاة للضحك ....ولك ان تتخيل ان هناك بعض المكاتب تقدم التصميم بالمجان اذا تولت تنفيذ المشروع وتعلن عن ذلك بالصحف.......
ومما لاشك فيه ان فكرة الاستقلال هي فكرة ممتازة ولكن لها متطلبات ....اذ انه من غير المناسب ان تستقل وليس لديك اعمال خاصة بك ......وقد يستقل البعض ويقوم بعمل بعض الخدمات المساعدة مثل: المناظير ، والاظهار ، والرسومات التنفيذية ......حتي تأتيه فرصة تصميم مشروع بمفرده.......وفي نفس الوقت ميزة العمل في مكان حتي لو براتب منخفض نسبيا هو اكتساب الخبرة والقدرة علي التعامل مع الاخرين والتعود علي العمل في اطار منظم


----------



## معمارية مغمورة (9 أكتوبر 2006)

يا جماعة الموضوع عندنا في مصر غير كده خالص انا مهندسة خريجة 2005 و بعرف autocad& photoshop & 3dmax و باخد مرتب 400 جنيه اي ما يعادل تقريبا 80 دولار في الشهر و ده مش انا بس كل دفعتي بيخدو في الحدود دي تقريبا و في لسة ناس كمان مش لاقية شغل


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (9 أكتوبر 2006)

اختي معمارية مغمورة .....الي هذه الدرجة وصلت المرتبات !!!!! 
انا اتذكر انني من عشر سنوات وبالتحديد بعد تخرجي 1994 كان مرتبي ساعتها 600 جنيه ...وكنت ساعتها لا اجيد لا الاوتوكاد ولا الفوتوشوب ....
وبعد مرور هذه السنوات ...وقلة سعر الجنيه بالنسبة لما يقابله من عملات ....يكون سعر المهندس حديث التخرج 400 جنيه !!!!!
لا اقول الا حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ....


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (10 أكتوبر 2006)

اخواني واخواتي 
للاسف الاجور في مصر متدنية جدا ولكن مش دي المشكلة المشكلة في وجود فرص العمل فنجد ان المكاتب تطلب نوعان 
الاول ان يكون من طالب العمل لديه سنوات الخبرة 
والثاني هو ان غالبا ما بيكون صاحب المكتب دكتور بالجامعة وياخذ الطلبة اللي بيدرسلهم في الجامعة اللي هو فيها ولا ينظر لباقي الجامعات 
ده غير ان في مصر بيمسكوا في خريجي جامعتين معينين ويتركوا باقي الجامعات علي الهامش علي الرغم ان الجامعات الاقلمية قد يكون بها طلبة ممتازون وممكن ينظروا لتقدير وينسوا امكانيات المهندس فللاسف دي مشكلة كبيرة 
بصراحة انا اري ان تقدير الكلية مش مقياس ولا الجامعة اللي الطالب اتخرج منها لان بصراحة احنا جمعاتنا في مصر بها ظلم ولابد ان يكون المقياس علي اساس مدي النجاح في العمل فممكن جدا ان صاحب المكتب يشغل عنده مجموعة باجر رمزي ويشوف شغلهم ويقارن وبعدها ياخذ اللي يناسبه صحيح هتكون مكلفة بس عشان مش يكون في ظلم ويبقي ادي لكل مهندس فرصة 

واسفة للاطالة


----------



## agms909 (27 أغسطس 2008)

عذرا ولكن قبل سفرى كنت بعمل فى مصر والروتب ديية قليلة فقد كنت اعمل 2000 فى الشهر وانا خريج 2005 من غير الوقت الاضافى وكنت ساعات بوصل 2600 مع الوقت الاضافى


----------



## agms909 (27 أغسطس 2008)

فرجاء ابحث عن مكان كويس تتشتغل فية


----------



## nazmy6 (27 أغسطس 2008)

اتركوها على الله
وكل واحد مش هياخد اكثر من رزقه


----------



## arch_khalil (27 أغسطس 2008)

عفوا بس انا اعراض كل هذه الآراء
اولا انا من اليمن 
وثانيا : راتب المهندس اليمني في الوقت الحالي والذي انا اعايشه الان هو بالساعة وليس بالشهر اذا كانت نقابة المهندسين قد قررت ان يكون راتب المهندس المعماري لايقل عن 1000 دولار يعني 200.000 ريال يمني فلما لا أراه في بعض المرافق قد يكون صاحب النفوذ هو من يستلم مثل هذه الرواتب ( الذي له سلطة)
راتب المهندس المعماري بالساعة وقد تم تحديد الساعة بــ 150 ريال يمني يعني بأقل من دولار واحد واين هذا ؟ في محافظة عدن العاصمة الاقتصادية والتجارية لليمن فهل تتوقعون هذا الراتب الحقير الذي لن يرضاه اي مهندس كان


----------



## المعماري اسامه (27 أغسطس 2008)

لي تعليق علي اخ احمد بخصوص تقسيمه واريد ان اذكره انه مهندس معماري وليس رسام كبار المعماريين لا يضيعون اوقاتهم بالرسم علي الاتوكاد والماكس والفوتوشوب فيدعوهم للرسامين بتوع الدبلوم والا نجعل من انفسنا رسامين ايضا فانا مثلا لا ارسم سوى مسقط وواجهة علي الجهاز اذا كنت فاضي وباقي العمل بيكمله الرسام اما اذا كنت مشغول ارسم اسكتش بالرصاص بورق مربعات لتحديد المقاييس واتركه للرسام اهم ما يميز المعماري هو ابداعه والفكره للتصميم مو الرسم والاظهار يا اخوان .

اما اجرة مهندس المعماري في فلسطين فهي بتقسيم النقابه ما يعادل 600 دينار اردني للمتفرغ يعني 900 دولار امريكي تقريبا وفي الغالب حق المهندس بصفه عامه متاكل والسبب كثرة الخرجين والباطله الكبيره جدا ففي قطاع غزة نسبة الباطله الان مثلا 60% من عدد المهندسيين المعماريين ما يعادل 250 مهندس معماري معطل والسبب الظروف وحوالي 1000 مهندس مدني 200 مهندس كهرباء ومهندسيين الميكانيك كلهم بدون عمل وهكذا .
يعني الي بيجد عمل ب500 دولار امريكي بيكون مبسوط من الخريجين اما ذو الخبره فوق سبع سنوات اكيد بيصل 1000 دولار وحسب المؤسسه .

اما في الضفه الغربيه فالسعر اكثر من غزه فيصل المعماري 1000 دولار كحد ادني وهذا معمول به ونسبة البطاله تكاد معدومه والسبب المساحة الكبيره هناك والبلاد مفتوحه .

هذا مختصر عن فلسطين.


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (27 أغسطس 2008)

رزقكم في السماء وما توعدون
إخواني ليس هنالك قاعدة واحدة فقد تجد مهندس ليس لديه خبرة وراتبه 5 أضعاف معماري له خبرة عشر سنوات ويلم بجميع المهارات
​


----------



## أبو زياد (27 أغسطس 2008)

هذا موضوع هام جدا والنقاش المطروح مفيد ، فأنا اتعجب من الرواتب التي أقرأها للمهندسين في مصر ، طيب لماذا نلاقي هذا العنت منهم عند الاتفاق على العمل معنا في المملكة العربية السعودية ، ويبقى على التليفون تحس إنك خلاص بتتفق مع لوكوربوازييه وبعدين ييجي تكتشف إن سابقة الخبرة اللي باعتها حاطط فيها كل المشاريع اللي مر عليها وقال سلامو عليكو حتى بعضهم تكتشف إنه فاقد الحس المعماري وبكده حرمنا ننشر إعلان.
تعالى بقه للمعرفة والواسطة .. بلاش .. أصبحنا دلوقتي لما نحب نجيب مهندس نعمل زي المخابرات ونسأل ونطأس وفلان يحلف لنا إنه كويس .. أو نضطر إننا نتفق مع المهندس إنه يشرفنا بزيارة ثلاثة أشهر بعدها نعطي له تأشيرة عمل أو ننزله ولا نرسل في طلبه مرة أخرى .
أما الرواتب فإذا اعتبرنا مهندس خبرة 5 سنوات فالمتوسط حوالي 7000 ريال يعني تتراوح بين 6000 إلى 8000 حسب مهاراته وإمكاناته هذا في المكاتب الاستشارية أم المكاتب المعمارية التي غالباً ما تكون عقارية أو شغلها الشاغل تخليص الإجراءات البلدية فيقل المتوسط إلى 5500 ريال ويتراوح بين 4000 إلى 7000 ريال سعودي حسب المهارات والإمكانيات 
وبالنسبة للسنوات الأقل في الخبرة بالنسبة للمكاتب الاستشارية التي يرتبط عملها بالجهات الحكومية بمشروعات بحثية ودراسية مثل التخطيط وخلافه فيصعب الاعتماد على الخبرات الأقل من 8 سنوات من الناحية الرسمية أيضاً وقد يحدث تجاوز تبعاً لنوع المشروع فإذا كان فيه نوع من الدعم الفني لن يسمح لمهندس أقل من 8 سنوات بالعمل وإذا كان مشروع يخضع للمراجعة والتدقيق من خلال مخرجات محددة يمكن في هذه الحالة التجاوز بعدد سنوات أقل تبعاً لتميز المهندس والاحتياج إليه ، أما المكاتب الهندسية التي يرتبط عملها بالقطاع الخاص والهيئات الأهلية فالأمر يتوقف على الكفاءة ثم سنوات الخبرة 
والواقع أنني أعترف أن معنا من خيرة مهندسي مصر من يعملون بكفاءة عالية ونتمسك بهم ، ولكن أصبحنا حذرين وزاد هذا الحذر في الفترة الأخيرة ويبدو أن مصر فيها شغل جامد دلوقتي وأصبح استقدام مهندس من مصر كفء فعلاً ويطلب اللي هو عاوزه يكلفنا راتب وبدل سكن شهرين على أقل تقدير وسيارة وتذاكر غير المصروفات التي نتحملها وغير منظورة تجعلنا نفكر مراراً في البدائل ، وهو تشجيع المهندس السعودي على العمل ولكن هذا ليس بالسهل فمازالت السوق السعودية لم تتشبع بالمهندس السعودي لقلة عددهم وبالتالي فجميعهم يعمل إما في وظيفة حكومية بكل مميزاتها أو في مكاتب استشارية تجتذب المتميزين منهم برواتب أعلا لأنني مهما رفعت راتب المهندس السعودي وأخذ مرة ونص ما يأخذه المهندس من خارج السعودية برضه أوفر لي .
نفكر في التعاون عن طريق مكاتب خارج المملكة يعني نتعاون مع المهندس في بلده ولكن من خلال نظام يضمن لنا الجودة والوقت ، نفكر في التعاون من خلال الإنترنت فيما يناسب ذلك مع المهندسين الذين تأكدنا من مستواهم ، نفكر في التعاون مع المهندسات بطريقة أو بأخرى حيث لا نوظفهم في المملكة وأنا على يقين أن فيهم كفاءات تغيب عن ناظرينا .
المشكلة ليست عندنا في الراتب قدر ما هي في المستوى الفني ناهيك عن التعامل المادي والتبرم والإلحاح وغير ذلك من صفات للأسف تترافق استقدام المهندس من مصر ، أرجو ألا يزعل أحد فالصورة لم تصبح كذلك إلا خلال السنتين الماضيتين ولا أعرف بالتحديد لماذا ، يمكن المبررات حد يوضحها لي ، ولكن أرجو عدم الزعل مني لإني أولا أقول حقائق ثانياً الصورة عندي عامة ولا أتحدث عن مكتبنا فقط ، ثالثاً أنا في موقع مسئولية في مكتبنا وأقدم خبرة في مكاتب أخرى ، وأخيراً وآسف للإطالة فهناك بعد تاني خالص وهو التفاوتات بين المهندسين من البلدان المختلفة في الأجور والمستويات الفنية ، وعلى فكرة إحنا هنا بنحاول نتابع كمان مستويات الخريجين وبعض الكليات الهندسية في بعض الدول العربية تدعونا في احتفالات التخرج التي تصبح أيضاً فرصاً للتوظيف والتعرف على النواحي العلمية التي تهتم بها الكلية ومستويات الخريجين من واقع معرض المشروعات المصاحب كما ندعى لعمل برامج تدريبية لطلاب سنوات النقل 
الموضوع جد هام ومتشعب فإلى مشاركة أخرى


----------



## معتز التجاني (28 أغسطس 2008)

10الف ريال سعودي وقابل للزياده


----------



## مهند صاحب العوادي (28 أغسطس 2008)

في العراق يحصل المهندس المعماري على 2000دولا شهريا كمعدل للمهندسين المصممين بكالوريوس او ماجستير


----------



## هموم-مهندس (9 ديسمبر 2008)

اتق الله في نفسك يارجل 

انا مهندس ميكانيكي خريج جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن عام 2002 قبل 7 سنوات 

راتبي لسه وصل 10الالاف ريال يااخوانا العرب (((( نحن مثلكم وحتى في بلدنا مضطهدين))) الاخ المهندس السوداني يقول السعودي 10الالاف على طول


ارامكو السعودية اللي فيها تطوير عالمي وماشبه ذلك يبداء المهندس السعودي 8400ريال


وعلى فكرة انا بديت مهندس انتاج ((( ضبط جودة ونوعيه حديد)) ب 2500ريال وانت عارف يامعتز 


2500 ريال وش تسويلك في السعودية فاتورة موبايل مع ايجار الشقة


الله يرحم الحال(((( اول 3 سنوات بعد التخرج والحصول على الوظيفة يتعب المهندس بعدها لما يوصل 6 او 7 ويصير فاهم الصنعة خلاص تصير الشغلة مثل شربة الماء كل شي مر عليه)))

انا في 7 سنوات اصبحت مدير ضبط جودة ونوعيه على عده مشاريع وكلها بالخبرة والدراسة التطبيقيه واحمل شهادات عالميه في الاختبارات الغير ائتلافيه ومعاهد امريكيه متخصصه))) ويالله يالله وصل راتبي 10580 ريال

بس يظل الراتب السعودي على المحسوبية انت ولد مين وانت ولد فلان


اتوقع المهندس مهمش في كل البلدان العربية مو بس السعودية كلها محسوبية واسطات وكذب على الدقون لانه بلدانا ماتصنع ولا هي صناعيه 

بلدانا تطبق اداريا فقط

لذلك الاداريين السعوديين مايواجهون مشاكل في التوظيف زي المهندسين السعوديين

واحسن قطاع للمهندس السعودي او الخليجي يصلح في القطاع النفطي ولا قطاع البتروكيماويات لانه فيها تطوير وارباح الشركات النفطيه والكيماويه خياليه وتطوير امريكي بحت 


شركات الاستشارات والبناء والخرسانات للاخوان العرب السوريين والسودانيين والمصريين لانه هذي شغلتهم ومافي مهندس سعودي بيظل يشرف على تكييف ب 2250ريال ولا على صب خرسانة ولا على تصميم فندق خلونا واقعيين يااخوان


ولاتقدر تجيب مهندس سوري وتحطه على معامل نفط زي السعودي مستحيل (((( يعني بالعربي عط الخبز لخبازه))))

وكل واحد وله تخصصه

ولا تقدر تجيب مهندس تسويق سعودي ((( ينكت ويضحك ))) زي اللبناني وهادي وبارد اعصاب زي اللبناني

لانه السعودي مايعرف يلبس كرفته

هههههههههههههه


----------



## Alinajeeb (10 ديسمبر 2008)

في الحقيقة تعجبت عن موضوع 1000$ في اليمن ومثلما تعجب الععودي من 10 ألف ريال 

كذلك انا يا اخي لو كان فعلا لغلقت ابوابها المكاتب الهندسية الذي يسمعك يقول ان المكاتب في اليمن شغاله ولا اروع كل يوم شغل هههههه.


انا رحت على شان اطبق في مكتب الصيف الي فات ياحبيبي والله ما عندهم شغل بس جالسين نتكلم ونضحك 


والله أعلم عن بقية المكاتب ترى في طلبه خريجين من 2005 مش ملاقيين شغل 

الله يشغلنا ونرجع مجهود 5 سنوات ومصاريف الدراسة من اوراق وطباعة وكتب و.............................


----------



## hiba (10 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

هذه معدلات أجور المعماريين في لبنان نقلاً عن مجلة Lebanon Opportunities، ولكن لا يعمل بها إلا الشركات الكبيرة! والوضع الحاصل أن بعض الشركات قد لا تعترف بسنوات الخبرة من شركة أخرى و تعتبر الموظف الجديد "Beginner plus"!

خريج جديد: 600$-900$
سنة خبرة: 650$- 900$
سنتان خبرة: 900$-1200$
ثلاث سنوات خبرة: 900$-1200$
خمس سنوات خبرة: 1200$-1600$
سبع سنوات خبرة: 1350$-1900$
عشر سنوات خبرة: 1700$- 2650$
خمسة عشر سنة خبرة: 2300$- 3500$
عشرين سنة خبرة: 2500$- 4500$

المصدر:http://www.opportunities.com.lb/Lebanon/Employment/Construction-Salary-Scale-Oct-07.htm


----------



## platinum (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مع التحية
الراتب تحدده عدة عوامل اهم عامل موقع العمل وتكاليف المعيشة
1- اجرة السكن فمدينة تجد أجرة السكن عشرين الف ومدينة تجد متوسط اجرة السكن ثلاثون الف.
2- تكاليف المعيشة ( اكل و ملابس ألخ ) تجد قيمة الوجبة في مدينة عشرة ريال وفي مدينة اخرى عشرين ريال تجد الملابس في دوله رخيصة وفي دولة مرتفع وهكذا.
3- تكاليف العلاج ( التأمين الصحي ) تجد في دولة تكلف الف ريال وفي دولة الفين ريال إضافة الى قيمة الادوية فمثلا نجد في مصر الحبيبة قيمة الادوية مقارنة بالسعودية رخيصه جدا.
4-تكاليف الدراسة للابناء فالمدارس الحكومية عدد مقاعها محود للاجانب والمدارس الخاصة تكلف بين خمسة الاف فما فوق.
5-فالراتب مثلا في مصر اذا كان الف جنيه مناسب لمستوى المعيشة ولكن الف جنيه في السعودية لا يتناسب نهائيا.
6- ايضا المهندس الذي يرغب في السفر من الضروري ان يوفر مبلغ شهريا لمستقبله ومستقبل ابنائه فعلى الاقل يرغب ان يوفر في السعودية بمتوسط الف وخمسمائة ريال شهريا.
7-الخبرة ليست ضرورية اذا كان موقع العمل فيه مهندسين ذي خبرة جيد فسيكتسب مهارة وخبرة بالاحتكاك بغيرة من المهندسين.

وعليه فالراتب يحدد اولا بموقع العمل ومن ثم خبرة المهندس وبالنسبة للسعودية حديثي التخرج فالراتب المناسب بين 4000 الى 4500 ريال شامل بدل السكن والعلاج والمواصلات
ويضاف مبلغ 500 ريال لكل سنتين خبرة
والله اعلم


----------



## ash1979 (29 يونيو 2009)

*فرصة*

السلام عليكم انا ابحث عن مهندس معماري خبرة 2-3 سنوات براتب ممتاز وان يكون من الضفة ويحمل جواز اردني


----------



## EYE OF ART (29 يونيو 2009)

بالنسبة لرواتب المهندسين في الأردن للأسف متدنية ، نقابة المهندسين في الاردن اصدرت قرار ان الحد الأدنى للمهندجس المعماري ( بكالوريوس ) 350 دينار شهريا اي ما يقارب 500 دولار فقط


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لوضع هذا الموضوع
سعدت لموضوع 1000$ في اليمن و أتمني يكون قابل للتنفيذ
كما أتمني النقابات الهندسية و وزارات العمل بالدول العربية أن تضع حد أدني و متوسط للمهندسين

أما بالنسبة لدول الخليج فمن الأفضل وضع حد أدني أو متوسط للمرتب أو الراتب علي أن يطبق علي
جميع الجنسيات و بالأضافة الي أن يكون هناك بدل توفير يعوض فروق الأسعار بين دولة المهندس المستقدم للعمل
و أخر 
فأسعار مصر غير الأردن غير الأمريكي.
فبالتالي تشعر العاملين بالتساوي برغم فرق الرواتب
فللأسف أن هناك الكثير من العاملين يشعرون بعدم وجود مساوة مادية و معنوية 
فقد وجدت في كندا أنهم يعاملون المقيمين و المهاجرين بمساوة وفي نفس الوقت يفرضون ضرائب عالية 30 :40%
توضع في الأرض الكندية و لمن سيعيش فيها حتي لا تخرج كثير من الأموال خارج البلاد
فوضع قوانيين منصفة يريح المواطن و يشعره بالأنتماء


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (29 يونيو 2009)

الموضوع مفيد جدااااااا يابشمهندسين ربنا معاكوا 
الحمدلله إن الواحد لسة بيدور علي شركة يتدرب فيها 
في الأجازات 
ألا قولولي هو التدريب ده مش مفيد في الاخر والواحد بيقدم علي شغل


----------



## أبو زياد (29 يونيو 2009)

العزيزة المهندسة ريتاج
عند تقييم سابقة خبرة تحوي تدريب أثناء الدراسة ننظر في موضوع التدريب من حيث :
هل التدريب في جزئية تفيد طبيعة الدراسة أي يثقل الطالب في مواده الدراسية مثل طالب تخطيط عمراني يتدرب في مشروع لإعداد المخطط العمراني لإحدى المدن ، هذا التدريب لا نعطي له أهمية
أما إذا كان التدريب خاص بإضافة مهارات مثل التدرب على استخدام أحد البرامج المفيدة في مجال العمل مثل فوتوشوب او أوتوكاد أو غيره فهذا مقدر تماماً ويؤخذ في الاعتبار
فيجب الحرص عند انتقاء نوعية التدريب أيضاً الاشتراك في نوعية التدريب أو الأنشطة مثل الاشتراك في تنظيم ندوة أو مؤتمر أو التدرب على كتابة التقارير أو المشاركة في أنشطة في هذا المجال
حتى الطالب الذي يهتم بإقامة وتنظيم أنشطة طلابية أو عضو اتحاد طلابي فإن ذلك قد يكون مقدراً عند مقابلته ومعرفة ذلك وأخذ انطباعات عن مدى قدرته على التعامل والتعاون والعمل في فريق عمل


----------



## agms909 (30 يونيو 2009)

شكرا الاخ الكريم لقد وضحت حدود وامكانيات السعودين وهى انها لا توجد امكانيات ايوة عندك حق


----------



## أبو زياد (30 يونيو 2009)

*لمن توجه التعليق*



agms909 قال:


> شكرا الاخ الكريم لقد وضحت حدود وامكانيات السعودين وهى انها لا توجد امكانيات ايوة عندك حق



أخي الفاضل agms909
تعليقكم محل تقدير ، ولكن سبب لي بعض التشويش ، فهو يأتي بعض تعليقي مباشرة ولا أدري هل هو موجه لي أم لغيري ، وعلى أي حال فعندي تحفظ على أنه لا توجد امكانيات عند السعوديين في تعليقك 
مع تحياتي


----------



## Architect.Mohammed (1 يوليو 2009)

1000 دولار امريكي في الشهر - راتب المهندس في اليمن

والله كبــشة
هههههههههههههه
الله يوفقنا ونشتغل
محسوبكو خريج جديد
:$:$


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يوليو 2009)

> 1000 دولار امريكي في الشهر - راتب المهندس في اليمن


 
أذا كان كدة ......مستعد لأي عرض للعمل باليمن
فأهل اليمن طيبين و الحياة بسيطة


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (3 يوليو 2009)

أبو زياد قال:


> العزيزة المهندسة ريتاج
> عند تقييم سابقة خبرة تحوي تدريب أثناء الدراسة ننظر في موضوع التدريب من حيث :
> هل التدريب في جزئية تفيد طبيعة الدراسة أي يثقل الطالب في مواده الدراسية مثل طالب تخطيط عمراني يتدرب في مشروع لإعداد المخطط العمراني لإحدى المدن ، هذا التدريب لا نعطي له أهمية
> أما إذا كان التدريب خاص بإضافة مهارات مثل التدرب على استخدام أحد البرامج المفيدة في مجال العمل مثل فوتوشوب او أوتوكاد أو غيره فهذا مقدر تماماً ويؤخذ في الاعتبار
> ...


ميرسي جدا لاهتمامك بالرد لقد افدتني كثيرا ربنا يكرمك ولكن المستند اللي يثبت اني اتدربت بيكتب فيه اسم الشركة او المكتب فقط ولا يكتب ماقمت بالتدريب عليه
وهذا يعني انهم لايهتموا بماقمت بالتدريب عليه او لا؟
وجزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (3 يوليو 2009)

انا خريج 1990 باعمل فى هيئه حكوميه تقترب فى الوقت من القطاع الخاص براتب حوالى 2000ج


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (3 يوليو 2009)

اخى ابو زياد 
هناك بعض العوامل التى اثرت فيما عرضت بالنسبه للمهندسين فى مصر فقد تلاحظ فى الفترات الاخيره ضعف مستوى الخريجين و تلاحظ ايضا عدم رغبه المهندسين الجدد فى اكتساب الخبرات والاطلاع و الرغبه فى العمل السهل و الكسب السريع مما يترتب عليه ضعف المستوى وعموما الخبرات الكبيره اكثر جديه وحبا للعمل و طبعا لكل قاعده شواذ و بالنسبه للمرتبات فى مصر فهى متباينه على حسب الشغل و فيه شركات اجنبيه و شركات كبرى و مكاتب كبرى كتير فى مصر بتدى مرتبات كويسه احسن من السفر وفيه شغل كتير و برده فى مرتبات قليله و لكن الامر يختلف لما تسافر بره فلابد ان يكون الراتب مناسب للخبره و المعيشه و الظروف الاجتماعيه و بالتوفيق


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (3 يوليو 2009)

لا بد ان يكون هناك برلمان عربى للمهندسين يكون له كلمه مسموعه لحل المشاكل العامه للمهندسين العرب ومنها موضوع الاجور


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (3 يوليو 2009)

على فكره فى مهنسين متباتهم قليله بس وضعهم جيد و ده اللى بيصبرهم


----------



## أبو زياد (4 يوليو 2009)

العزيزة المهندسة ريتاج
عادة تشير الشركة إلى أن فلان قد تدرب لديها في فترة ما ، ولكن بالنسبة لي إن كنت عضواً في لجنة أو أقوم بمفردي بمقابلة متقدم للعمل أو نيل وظيفة بسؤاله عما قام بالتدرب عليه ، أما الشهادات المعتمدة بتعلم مهارة معينة فإنها تقبل مبدئياً ، والأهم هو تخطي فترة التعيين تحت الاختبار لتبين جدية اكتساب تلك المهارة من عدمه ، (يعني الميه تكدب الغطاس) ، أحياناً يأتي أحدهم بشهادات أنه ضليع في استخدام برنامج ما ، ثم نجده يدوب بيفك الخط أو لوحة المفاتيح فيه .

أخي طارق القباني
كان هناك أحد أساتذتنا يقسم عمر المهندس بالنسبة للمكسب المادي إلى فترات ، فيقول
المهندس في العشرينيات من العمر يسعى للعمل سواء عرض عليه أو لم يعرض اكتساباً ليس للخبرة ولكن أيضاً استكمالاً للتعلم
المهندس في الثلاثينيات من العمر يعمل كل ما يطلب منه ويعرض عليه ويطلب المقابل المادي المناسب
المهندس في أربعينيات العمر يعمل ويحصل على مقابل مادي عادل لما يقوم به يتوازن مع وقته الذي ينفقه ويزيد تبعاً لخبرته وتميزها
في خمسينيات العمر يجب أن يعمل أقل ويحصل على مقابل مادي أكبر مع إنفاق وقت أقل
في سيتينيات العمر لا يعمل بل يتابع ويرشد ويقدم مشورة في كل عمل ويحصل على مقابل مادي كبير مع إنفاق أوقات أقل في كل عمل ويستمر على ذلك

ولكن ما تشير إليه يجعل هذا التصور مقلوباً ، أي أن المهندس الآن في عشرينيات عمره - وليس المهندس فقط - يسعى لما قد يكون من حق جيل الخمسينيات والسيتينيات من أعمارهم بعد كل ما اكتسبوه من خبرات وعراك الحياة

إن التجربة المتبعة والأكيدة هي أنه كلما سعى المهندس لتنمية علمه وصقل مهاراته والتركيز على تطوير إمكاناته ، ثم تعلم كيف يسوق لنفسه وكيف يقدم نفسه وكيف ينمي علاقاته ويضع أرضية مهارية خاصة به ، فلا يفكر في المكاسب المادية ، فهو لن يكون لديه وقت لذلك حيث ستكون المكاسب هي أحد النواتج الطبيعية لما يقوم به .. نعم ستأتي من نفسها .. كلما كان الفلوس هي المسيطرة على تفكيره كلما ضاقت به الدنيا ولن تعطيه مهنته إلا بقدر ما يخلص لها (يعني الدنيا ما بتديش محتاج)


----------

